# I have a *edited* squirrel in my yard



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont have a licence for it but its stupidity is creepeing me out should i kill it?????


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Its On Your Land Right? :huh:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Consider this a warning. Clean up your language and start posting with a little common sense or you will be gone from this playground.

Comprende?

Ryan


----------

